# Algae ID



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

i thought maybe hair algae ??

Its on all the leaves.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It is hard to see but it does appear to be hair algae.
Is it green and does it pull off easy?
Do you have high phosphate and/or iron?

I had this stuff when I first set up my current 75 tank. I had gravel that was leaching phosphate and iron from my tap water. I would pull the clumps up when ever I saw them and finally switched to flourite and put whole house filters with 5 micron dirt/sediment and a 1 miron carbon block filter. Problem solved.


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah they come off easily, and their are some pretty long ones on the stems.

I guess its hair algae then...


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yep hair algae


----------

